# Downloading In Aosp Browser?



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

As many of you know im sure, while of the web if you wanna watch a movie from a website when you click it it will ask you if you want to download from browser or just watch it. Is there a stand alone app that allows for that to happen with browser in CM7?


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

Since no one ever replied but there seems to be plenty of views... If you download Opera Browser you can download from the browser with it. I am partial to the stock browser so I just set the default to opera when i try to download and its good to go, even asks to what location you would like to download to.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try the all download all files. Its free and should do what you're after.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I had tried that too. It didnt do anything unless it was a downloadable file to start with. What i was after was when you are on the web and lets say its a movie clip and instead of watching it, it would prompt you to download it instead...Thanks for the thought, But all is well now.


----------

